# Cold Weather Package



## jime (Jun 16, 2011)

How cold weather can you camp in with out lines freezing?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jime said:


> How cold weather can you camp in with out lines freezing?


I'm not sure what the limit would be, but I've camped with lows into the mid 20's. If you run the furnace for heat, it will keep some heat in the underbelly to help the lines. The underbelly heat is just radiant from the ductwork. When the temperatures get down into freezing range, condensation becomes a problem as well. The windows are single pane, and the smaller space in a trailer is affected more by cooking and even breathing. I keep the vents open a bit, even on the coldest nights, to keep some fresh air in the trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jime said:


> How cold weather can you camp in with out lines freezing?


Depends on several factors but the truth is the trailer is a 3 season trailer.

I have camped in it with night temps into the teens with day time temps above freezing but if you have day and night temps even only into the upper 20's you may have issues.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> How cold weather can you camp in with out lines freezing?


Depends on several factors but the truth is the trailer is a 3 season trailer.

I have camped in it with night temps into the teens with day time temps above freezing but if you have day and night temps even only into the upper 20's you may have issues.
[/quote]

agree, regardless of what keystone try's to claim they really aren't "winter" trailers. Nice 3 season, but not a true 4 season trailer. At least for what I'd even call a mild winter.

If your going to do much camping below 20-25F I'd suggest drilling a couple of 1" dia or so holes in the floor register pan to duct some are to the underbelly and keep it above freezing. That is what we did, luckily One vent was between the two grey tanks, the other between the black and fresh tank. So with four 1" dia holes, the undebelly stays at the same temp as the interior. But for this to work you MUST use your furnace, using an electric heater or propane catalytic heater isn't going to get any heat to the underbelly.

And then there is condensation if you turn the furnace down at night, so we have a dehumidifier we can run to keep the windows fog free.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Used ours in Indianpolis when it was 19 during the day and negatives at night. We only had one pipe freeze. Coming from our water pump there is a pipe that makes a 180 and it touchs the under belly, that froze every night. Then I would have to shake that pipe to loosen the ice in it and we would be fine the rest of the day. We blew through a tank of propane every 3-4 days though.









You can use it year round if you just prepare a bit. Google winter camping or full timing. Tons of people do it in less camper then an outback.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

A true 4 season camper has a LOT of insulation for the under belly where there is very little in the Outback as well as the Cougar line. The lines are usually heat traced as well as having heaters on all of tanks. Best bet if you want to camp in cold weather is to do the same thing as you would if tent camping. Leave the tanks empty with the pink stuff in them and bring a water bladder for washing up. I wouldn't worry about getting a little water in one of the waste tanks since they have a place to expand. I have slept in freezing weather in our Outback and it gets cold! The big windows don't stop the cold at all so I ended up running the furnace at 58 and having an electric heater in the bedroom with the door closed and a lot of blankets.

Right now we are temporarily full timing in our Outback but know that once Nov. comes we will have to find something else. Besides that, having a couple of hoses hanging out in the open is not smart when it's below 0.


----------

